
“Now people with just 12 weeks coding experience are asking for £50,000” - sp3n
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/businessclub/11958438/Immigration-clampdown-will-hurt-UK-technology-start-ups-warn-top-entrepreneurs.html
======
ZeroGravitas
That seems hyperbolic, but maybe I'm just out of touch with the London market?

